# refinishing exterior door



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been asked to refinish a large, oak, exterior door with multiple raised panels. I think there are 24 small panels.
It appears that the last time it was refinished several years ago, it was done with water base clear gloss. No stain.
Now, there are areas on the profiled edges of the stiles and rails that have blistered and the wood has turned grey from the weather. The whole door and casing are bleached out and faded.
My choice would be to paint it. Second choice would be to build a new door, which, frankly, I think would be easier than refinishing it but I've agreed to give refinishing a go. They've agreed to letting me put a dark stain on it to help in dealing with the weathered areas. 
Any advice on stripping the water base clear, especially from the ogee profile on the stiles and rails and what to use for a new topcoat would be much appreciated.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

nitro-morse if you have it in the usa paint it on leave for 30 mins wash off then prep for new coats as for weather areas if not to unsightly why ruin a good door by painting it or even using a dark stain if you can go for a medium oak rub wax


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in Canada. I can't find a website for Nitromors or any references that aren't UK based.
I've never heard of it before but judging from all of the safety warnings, I'm guessing it's powerful stuff.

There are areas on the rails especially where the rain water has lain after the wood was exposed, 
for years now, that I'm afraid I'll not be able to take down to raw fresh wood. If I was even able to sand all the weather stain out of them, it would damage the profile beyond recognition. And, unfortunately the ogee profile is not on a separate stopper, it's milled into the stiles and rails themselves. And it is unsightly. That's the main reason for refinishing.

I've stained a lot of wood over the years, especially oak and I have no moral qualms about that. I think it'll actually suit the house a lot better than the washed out blond look that it has now. The roof and gutters etc. on the house are dark brown.
Oak rub wax?


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

then if it will coinside with the rest of the wood work then do what you say and stain it dark


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Strip it off 
Then Use scotch pad scrub and clean with mineral spirits or lacquer thinner. 
Wipe of with rag. 
Scrub again if needed
Let dry.

And sand.

Apply stain

Apply 5 coats of varnish.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a non toxic stripper called Soy Gel. Works great!


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

Earlextech:

You've used it on waterbase clear? I'm pretty sure that what I have to strip is about 3 coats of Varathane's water based 'Diamond' polyurethane. If it was a solvent based product I'd just use a regular paint stripper but something less toxic is very appealing. Especially considering that I won't be able to take the door down. (It's complicated but trust me, I have to do it vertically.)
I just did some reading about the product. I wonder if Soy Gel is available in Canada? I'll have to check it out.


----------

